# F--kdays



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Does anyone else do this? My wife wants another f--kday, aka; We don't do anything but muck around and f--k all day, don't mention anything about work or responsibilities. We normally schedule our time and make sure our daughter is with family or friends.

We only made this an "official addition" to our sex life recently, as it's not always that we can go for vacations etc (where we normally flirt/tease/fk all day). So tell me, do you have f--kdays? do you enjoy them? Personally I get bored after a few hours even if we put on DVDs or groom each other, meh...


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I wish that I had even bang hours. My wife will have fun if we are away, but it is far shorter than all day. And then she'll try to get out of it each night and morning. 

Don't complain, or it could go the other way on you.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

This thread brings back nice memories.
We used to do that.
It was fun.
she would stay home from work especially for that.

But then we started a business that takes up a lot of our time.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes how terribly boring...NOT.

Your wife must feel so special.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Never have. We don't pick any particular day for sex. Now, if we want to plan a date or something, just some time to sit and watch a movie or two or to just not have kids running around screaming, we ask my parents to take them. But we don't specifically set any days aside for it. Never have.


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

Before the children. Loved them!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah, we do them once in a while.
Two of our three children were conceived in such trips. The kids went to grandma's and we checked into a hotel for a few days. We only came out to eat.


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

I am lucky if I get 10 minutes a week!! 

Consider yourself lucky


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

That sounds like bliss.


----------



## preets (Aug 29, 2012)

Well, excess of everything is bad. Doing so much will make your interest loose very soon. There is a limit for everything, try to mainain that limit for your own betterment and long happy married life.

Preeti


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Tell me about it!
Considering our routine, this pushes it past excessive

Heh but oh well, it does give me a bit of a break though in the followup days -> as it gives me an excuse to say no to sex temporarily without rejecting/hurting her in anyway. And it's all the more fun on the day!

Glad though, I thought my wife and I were just weird to be doing this at our age (ok ok I know we're still young, not old... but darn our twenties are over  )


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My GF and I do these regularly. Like an entire Sunday spent naked and touching. Love them!

Of course, we've only been seeing each other for 18 months or so, and we don't have kids around to cramp our style. We're 40+ years old too, btw.

C


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

It's never occurred to me to have any of these days. I guess I could have had my days been 30 hours long. Perhaps my ex wife had those days while I was supporting her and that's why she quit bothering to ask the guys what their names were?


----------



## Feelingdown (Aug 13, 2012)

Happens from time to time. 

They're great in theory but I have to say they're bloody exhausting. Each time we do it I last longer and longer and get less out of it each time too! The bits in between where you lie around and watch telly are ok but I don't really want to do this all day.

Personally I prefer the more subtle version. Having sex in the morning, doing something/going out, sex in the afternoon, doing something/going out then having sex when we get home. Thankfully, this happens far more often.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow!
I like what I am reading..
Didn't know so many people either did it or still doing it!

Maybe I should do like the OP and bring up that suggestion with her.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Never had anything like this. In part, I think would feel like the day is too unproductive.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Tell me about it!
> Considering our routine, this pushes it past excessive
> 
> Heh but oh well, it does give me a bit of a break though in the followup days -> as it gives me an excuse to say no to sex temporarily without rejecting/hurting her in anyway. And it's all the more fun on the day!
> ...


Gives you a bit of a break....? Wow. Your poor wife. Making you have sex with her. What a biatch. Perhaps she should find someone more 'interested' in her.... does she know you arent really into her?


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Wow!
> I like what I am reading..
> Didn't know so many people either did it or still doing it!
> 
> Maybe I should do like the OP and bring up that suggestion with her.


yeah, but OP is not so happy about it. He's just appeasing her it seems since he said "I get bored......meh" There are men who would KILL for their wife to WANT them this way.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

gbrad said:


> Never had anything like this. In part, I think would feel like the day is too unproductive.


I can't think of anything more productive, then giving and receiving sexual pleasure all day/night long and i have done it many times.

Now my older sister once told told me when she was dating a guy that he wanted to stay in bed all day, she was appalled and said she went shopping instead, poor guy.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Sounds good to me..








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

gbrad said:


> Never had anything like this. In part, I think would feel like the day is too unproductive.


What's more productive than dropping loads all day? Especially with your spouse? The two of you do nothing for yourselves (especially if parents) so to be lazy and romantic atthe same time would be awesome.


----------



## chcouple (Sep 4, 2012)

We had one yesterday - no work, no talk of kids (who were at the grandparents_. Just tons of relaxing sex and experimentation. We try to have at least 3 a year.


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

YEP we used to do that ..accept it wasnt a "day " it was a night..Basically all we did was screw and eat Taco Bueno..


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

@canttrustu

It's not that I mind having sex, it's just the frequency!!!
Besides, the tease/buildup/withdrawal makes the day more worthwhile compared if we continued fking 3x a time up to it.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> @canttrustu
> 
> It's not that I mind having sex, it's just the frequency!!!
> Besides, the tease/buildup/withdrawal makes the day more worthwhile compared if we continued fking 3x a time up to it.


Just sayin.....ALOT of men would kill for this complaint....


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

^^^ I'd key my brand new car (if I had a new car).


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

40isthenew20 said:


> What's more productive than dropping loads all day? Especially with your spouse? The two of you do nothing for yourselves (especially if parents) so to be lazy and romantic atthe same time would be awesome.


I'll be honest, I have no desire to spend all day having sex. It wouldn't matter how hot the woman was I was with. Don't need to do it all day long. 

I am also of the mind that I would rather have a hot woman who I got to have sex with on occasion than an average/not so attractive woman I got to have sex with everyday.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I love those days! We dont' get them often but when we do...watch out! 

This is why we try to get away for a weekend every 4 months or so, or ship the kids to gramma's. lol.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

dallasapple said:


> YEP we used to do that ..accept it wasnt a "day " it was a night..Basically all we did was screw and eat Taco Bueno..


:rofl::rofl: Taco Bueno! Our thing was getting burritos from the taco truck down the street.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Did in first marriage. Wish I did in second. Just think of all the things you could try for the first time or the second or the.....

This is a great opportunity to run through a whole pile of things you always wished you tried.

In between you could spend time hugging, kissing, oh, and drinking plenty of fluids. Hee Hee


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

what used to make ours exciting was that they weren't planned.
So we would wake have breakfast,the she heads to the bathroom.

I hit the shower later and we both inside the bedroom. 
Me looking at her towelling and applying lotion to her skin usually turns me on.

Then I offer to do it for her.....
Next she calls work for a day off , because she's not 
" feeling well."

We were lucky because her boss lady liked her. 
She once told her that she knew exactly why she was staying home so often , and wished her [ boss lady's ] husband would do her the same...


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

i remember these kinds of days...when I was in my 20s


----------

